# Removing Corrosion on Copper



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I am buying some slot cars that have green corrosion on the copper parts of the chassis. I need to be able to clean it off without ruining the chassis. The chassis are made of plastic with copper parts for the electrical circuits. I think dipping them would be best if there is something that would work and wouldn't affect the plastic. Anyone have any ideas? Thanks.

Nomad


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Electrolysis works real well on steel, and I'd think would work on copper too, but you might want to watch it closely at first to be sure it's removing the corrosion and not the copper. You want the electrons to flow away from the part, so make the part the negative electrode.

Soaking in water with some white vinegar should work too. The acid eats the corrosion, like naval jelly does. I can't imagine that it would hurt copper, but you might want to test a sample first if the parts are valuable.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

backwoodsman7 said:


> Electrolysis works real well on steel, and I'd think would work on copper too, but you might want to watch it closely at first to be sure it's removing the corrosion and not the copper. You want the electrons to flow away from the part, so make the part the negative electrode.
> 
> Soaking in water with some white vinegar should work too. The acid eats the corrosion, like naval jelly does. I can't imagine that it would hurt copper, but you might want to test a sample first if the parts are valuable.


I have some old pick up shoes that I could test. Some of my parts are from when I began collecting slot cars in 1963. Unfortunately, I had to sell over 400 of them back in 1998 when I was going to school full time. Wish I had them back because they are worth 2-3 times what they were then.

Nomad


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

A pencil eraser should remove corrosion if you can reach it.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

fishhead said:


> A pencil eraser should remove corrosion if you can reach it.


I normally use a pencil eraser to clean the contacts and pick up shoes, but that isn't going to be enough for the corrosion on the cars I'm getting. There are some things that can't be reached and will need to be cleaned with a liquid of some sort.

Nomad.


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

I know that your going to scoff at this.
Have you tried tropical punch Kool-Aid to clean copper. It has citric acid in it and works well. 
My wife used to use it on some copper ear rings that I made for her. You don't need to put the sugar in it and only use half of the water.
Don't use it if there are any steel parts on them though.


----------



## manawar (Nov 1, 2011)

Possibly baking soda and water paste with a tooth brush. I know it works good on corroded battery terminals.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Coke or Pepsi will take it off.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I just used white vinegar and a Q tip to clean the corrosion from the battery connectors in a ranger finder. The corrosion was severe but it cleaned off nicely and left clean contacts. The units works and I originally thought is was ruined.


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

hot sauce in the packets from taco bell..


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

travis91 said:


> hot sauce in the packets from taco bell..


I guess that means no corrosion inside of me.

Nomad


----------

